# Christina Milian rocks a one piece and studded high heels while shopping in Hollywood - August 30, 2016 (20x)



## Mandalorianer (31 Aug. 2016)

​


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2016)

Tolles Outfit :thx: dir


----------



## pectoris (31 Aug. 2016)

wow, schärfer hab ich sie glaub ich noch nie gesehen! :drip:


----------



## agtgmd (31 Aug. 2016)

heisses Mädchen


----------



## MetalFan (31 Aug. 2016)

Da betont sie aber auch wirklich all ihre Argumente! :drip:


----------



## Suicide King (31 Aug. 2016)

Ich kann mich auch kaum noch halten.
DANKE für die heißen Bilder.


----------



## pofgo (31 Aug. 2016)

DAYUM :drip:


----------



## achim0081500 (31 Aug. 2016)

wirklich sehr heiß


----------



## speed14 (31 Aug. 2016)

Super nippel


----------



## Edona (29 Sep. 2019)

:thx:Bomb!!


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2019)

ein geiler Traum
:drip:


----------



## magla (3 Dez. 2019)

sehr scharf


----------



## Edona77 (20 Juni 2020)

Love her! ❤️🥰


----------

